# [Samba] partage XP/gentoo [résolu]

## BENJI

J'essaye de partager un dossier de ma gentoo avec un portable sous XP.

D'XP je vois dans le voisinage réseau ma gentoo mais l'accès m'y est refusé, après des recherches je ne vois pas ce qui cloche.

Voici le résultat de testparm smb.conf

```

ataualpa samba # testparm smb.conf

Load smb config files from smb.conf

Processing section "[oasis]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[print$]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

        workgroup = MSHOME

        server string = Samba Server %v

        security = SHARE

        map to guest = Bad User

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        printcap name = cups

        dns proxy = No

        printing = cups

        print command =

        lpq command = %p

        lprm command =

[oasis]

        comment = Oasis

        path = /mnt/oasis

        read only = No

        guest ok = Yes

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        printable = Yes

        browseable = No

[print$]

        path = /var/lib/samba/printers

        write list = @adm, root

        guest ok = Yes

```

Pouvez-vous m'aider.

Oui j'ai redémarrer le serveur.

Oui le workgroup est le bon.Last edited by BENJI on Thu Jan 24, 2008 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lejim

Si je dis pas de conneries tu dois avoir un guest user = dans ta section global du smb.conf. Essaye de chercher par là.

----------

## oxomichael

Tiens voilà un example de partage mais sans aucun mot de pass/utilisateurs

```

[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

server string = Mobilnix - Samba Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

log level = 3

guest account = oxomichael

map to guest = bad user

security = share

encrypt passwords = yes

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0 wlan0 

wins support = yes

hide dot files = yes

[partage]

 comment = partage

 path = /home/oxomichael/partage

 browseable = yes

 writable = yes 

 guest ok = yes

 public = yes

 browseable = yes

 printable = no

 create mask = 0765

```

Mais a mon avis si tu veut résoudre ton problème désactive tout ce qui est inutile, toutes les sécurités et réactive tout tranquillement un par un

Est dit nous ou ça coince ?

----------

## BENJI

Bon j'ai plier ce fichier dans tous les sens et je n'arrive toujours pas à me connecter sur mon dossier partagé depuis un portable XP.

"Accès refusé".

J'en viens à me dire que c'est forcément un problème de droit même si j'ai ouvert toutes les sécurités... enfin je crois !

Quel est le fichier de conf minimal pour partager un dossier sur un LAN pour que n'importe qui puisse y accéder !

oxomichael merci pour ton fichier de conf.

dis moi c'est quoi ça :

guest account = oxomichael 

guest ok = yes

peux-tu également me joindre ton fichier 

/etc/samba/smbusers 

Merci pour l'aide !

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Quel est le fichier de conf minimal pour partager un dossier sur un LAN pour que n'importe qui puisse y accéder !

 

Peut-être que ceci (pdf) pourra t'aider...

----------

## El_Goretto

La réponse est presque toujours: les droits... sur le filesystem  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour la doc,

A la lecture de ce cours quelque chose m'intrigue.

Si je souhaite faire un partage accessible à tous, suis-je censé qu'en même créer un utilisateur sous linux équivalement de celui existant sous XP ?

si l'utilisateur "trouduc" existe sous XP et qu'il tente d'accéder au répertoire partagé sous linux il ne pourra le faire que s'il existe un user "trouduc" sous /home ? C'est bien ça ?

sinon voici un petit ls -l /mnt :: Y a t-il quelque chose qui cloche ?

```

drwxrwx--- 14 ben  users 16384 Jan  1  1970 oasis

```

et sinon voici ce qu'il y a dans mon fstab :

```

/dev/hdb4               /mnt/oasis      vfat            rw,user,users,auto,quiet,uid=ben,gid=users,umask=007    0 0

```

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bingo!

Ben si tu laisses les gens surfer sur tes fichiers en tant que guest, mais que tu laisses pas les droits "o+r-X", ils vont avoir du mal, les gens ...  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bingo!
> 
> mais que tu laisses pas les droits "o+r-X", ils vont avoir du mal, les gens ... 

 

 :Question: 

Je déduis qu'il me faut faire un petit 

```
chmod 775 /mnt/oasis
```

Pourquoi pas de droit w ?

Et pourquoi un X en majuscule ?

----------

## oxomichael

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dis moi c'est quoi ça :
> 
> guest account = oxomichael 
> ...

 

Désolé pour le retard je réponds si ton problème n'est toujours pas résolu,

Je dis que le guest account est oxomichael donc simplement le seul utilisateur qu'il y a sur ma machine et je partage que des fichiers accessible par celui-ci.

Et quand je me connecte je n'ai besoin ni de nom d'utilisteur ni de mot de pass depuis une autre machine

Pour mon fichier smbusers, j'ai ça :

```

# Unix_name = SMB_name1 SMB_name2 ...

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/config/smbusers,v 1.1 2007/09/07 21:07:40 dev-zero Exp $

root = administrator admin

nobody = guest pcguest smbguest

```

et mon smbpasswd

```

root:0:E9A9DFFF435D48ECAAD3B435B51404EE:20AA7935E18DFFC8785240D7CE7DA954:[U          ]:LCT-45FB2240:

oxomichael:1000:E9A9DFFF435D48ECAAD3B435B51404EE:20AA7935E18DFFC8785240D7CE7DA954:[U          ]:LCT-45FB2250:

```

mais je ne sais plus si ces fichiers ont besoin d'être modifié, ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai plus touché à ma conf.

----------

## BENJI

Merci,

J'ai rajouté l'option "guest account" et tout fonctionne. Merci pour l'explication.

Mon pb c'était donc un problème de droit avec deux possibilités de le résoudre :

- "guest account"

- changer les droits du dossier partagé.

El_Goretto tu confirmes et je mets mon poste en résolu.

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui, ben moi la notation octale, je l'aime pas, elle sent le gaz, d'abord. Non mais.  :Smile: 

X, c'est comme x, mais çà ne concerne que les repertoires..... ooooohh oui, çà c'est pratique.

```
chmod -R o+rX /mnt/oasis
```

Et pas le droit w, parce que non, donner les droits en écriture à n'importe qui, c'est n'importe quoi  :Wink:  Enfin ça dépend de tes objectifs aussi, hein.

----------

## BENJI

merci !

----------

